# Load Average: what's the meaning?



## Synapsi (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi

*R*unning `systat -ifstat 1` there's a display of something called load average; in my implementation it's usually at 85% even if CPU load, network load and disk load is always far behind 50%.

What is the exact meaning? How is the parameter composed?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Durden (Dec 30, 2013)

Start here:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Load_(computing)

Good intro into what you're asking.


----------

